# Fishbone Xs Review



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Hi guys here is my 1st review ever and based on my opinion as a newbie 

Rda its pretty good but would not recommend this for a novice like me i have discovered a few things in terms of being a noobie 

I am basing this review using the Subox Mini @ 40w as this is the only mode i have 

Pro's 
1.Fantastic vapor production
2.Fantastic Flavor 
3.Not spitback at all 
4.Great look
5.Enough space for a whole range of builds 
6.Great Airflow 
7.Very good price for what you are getting.You get the usual extras like the screws and o-rings but there is a BIG plus you get 2 of the glass caps (same size drip tip) 
8.Deep juice well 
9.No leaks 






Con's 

1.Risk of top breaking due to the fact its glass or i think it's glass 
2.Top can look gunky needs regular cleaning but don't we all clean our goodies often anyways 
3.Found getting the coils and wicking a bit fiddly but can not say for certain as i have not coiled or wicked other Rda's other than the Sapor


Overall Experience 

This is a fantastic Rda after you have it dialed in to how you want it and i have to say in terms of flavor and vapor murders my Sapor.I think this rda would be even more awesome on higher power wattages for sure 


1.Due to the huge vapor production in comparison to the Sapor i will have to lower the nic in my juices from 6mg to 3mg as even on 6mg i was flying as high as a kite no harsh hit but think the vapor increased the nic absorbtion 

2. Need to learn more about coil building in terms of resistance as i was having a heck of an issue getting this above .3 ohms unless the way the coils are connected drops the resistance it has 3x 24 guage 3mm diameter 10 wraps coils which is supposed to be .9 ohm each end end up on .3 

if my thinking is correct its .9 ohm /3 =.3 ohm think its because its parallel maybe a fundi can help me on this 

3.Had to find a better way to wick this guy used the scottish roll 1st time ever 

4.because the deck is different to the Sapor I struggled a bit to get the leads sorted on the center post as they all go to the one post only and had fun getting the leads clipped when all of them were in at the end 

5.This rda would shine at higher wattages for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

doesn't this come with a led light also?


----------



## Gizmo (17/11/15)

No the deadmodz does though.


----------



## shabbar (17/11/15)

my bad . . . 

hard to keep up with new stuff popping up ever so often


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/11/15)

somebody on here installed his own light @shabbar


----------



## Silver (17/11/15)

Fantastic first review @Eequinox
Love the use of the colours and your straightforward comments
I enjoyed reading

On the issue of resistance when connecting in parallel.
The formula for a dual coil (in parallel) is :
1/Rp = 1/R1 + 1/R2
Where Rp is the combined resistance in parallel.
So if you do the math, for example, two 1 ohm coils will make Rp=0.5

For a triple parallel coil, the formula extends to :
1/Rp = 1/R1 + 1/R2 + 1/R3
So if you have three 0.9 ohm coils then 1/Rp = 1.11 + 1.11 + 1.11 = 3.33
When you flip that around the combined parallel resistance is 0.3

So if you wanted to make the combined resistance come out at 0.4 for example, you would need three coils of about 1.3 ohms each.

Hope that makes sense...

@johan, i hope I am correct here?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Silver said:


> Fantastic forst review @Eequinox
> Love the use of the colours and your straightforward comments
> I enjoyed reading
> 
> ...


awesome thanks you makes sense now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/11/15)

PS - @Eequinox

Sometimes the problem with building parallel coils is that one doesnt measure the resistance of each coil
So if one or two of your coils in your example above was say 0.8 and not 0.9, then the combined resistance in parallel would be lower than the 0.3 ohms 

Perhaps the best thing would be to build the first one and measure with the ohm meter that it is 0.9. Then put in the second one, and if the second one is 0.9, the combined will be 0.45.

If that is right, then you install the last one. So then you know which is the "culprit" one....

I suppose its not that easy to always build three identical coils and the leg lengths sometimes can differ slightly.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

Silver said:


> PS - @Eequinox
> 
> Sometimes the problem with building parallel coils is that one doesnt measure the resistance of each coil
> So if one or two of your coils in your example above was say 0.8 and not 0.9, then the combined resistance in parallel would be lower than the 0.3 ohms if they were all 0.9 ohm coils
> ...




That was exactly the issue i was having and also discovered that two Subox minis do not read resistances the same on my mod it read .3 and on my friends who i was doing the coils for it read .2 and would not fire it was driving me bonkers


----------



## Silver (17/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> That was exactly the issue i was having and also discovered that two Subox minis do not read resistances the same on my mod it read .3 and on my friends who i was doing the coils for it read .2 and would not fire it was driving me bonkers



I remember you saying that
Ya, I too have found that these measurements are not that precise or always consistent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (18/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> Hi guys here is my 1st review ever and based on my opinion as a newbie
> 
> Rda its pretty good but would not recommend this for a novice like me i have discovered a few things in terms of being a noobie
> 
> ...


An interesting atty,i had one ordered but they ran out and I got the Kennedy instead as they offered it for the same price.That said how are the tri coils working,and any leaking issues?


----------

